# Cubase Mixer - Create STEM View



## Karsten Laser (May 7, 2019)

Hello fellow Vi-Controllers,
i want use MixConsole 2 for exclusively showing my 20 Stems (Grouptracks)
I created a Visibility Config only showing the corresponding Grouptracks and did not link it to the visibility of my Arrangement window.
BUT: When I create new Grouptracks they are shown in the MixConsole 2 aswell.
Recalling my Visibility Config. doesn't help as it filters the Tracks by type (Audio, FX, Instr. etc.)


is there a way to prevent Cubase from doing this // how do you manage the view in the mixer of your Stems?

Thanks in advance for any input on this! Best, Karsten


----------



## samphony (May 7, 2019)

Hey Karsten 

AFAIK cubase and nuendo do not auto update the view. So you have to do it manually. 

Grüße aus Berlin.


----------

